# New to Clomid



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello to you all,
Just been reading all the posts here and amazed by the fantastic support out there. I had been feeling rather  due to trying to concieve for 18 months (am sure there are many who have tried for longer). Just been prescribed clomid and pregnyl. Not sure if its going to help - had chemo 2 years ago and not sure how much of an effect it all had on me. Am trying to staying positive as I know this counts for a lot. 

Fingers crossed it will happen soon as I can't keep acquiring kittens to numb the pain! 

My thoughts to you all


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Gizmo,

Sorry to hear about your chemo, i hope you are doing fine now. I  have been trying for over two years and it seems like such a long time-it is though isnt it.  

I have been on Clomid for the past 8 months and unfortuanalty it hasnt dont the trick for me but I'm sure that you have read on here that it does work its magic and many ladies have gone on to get bubs!!! 

Definatly try and stay positive although it sometimes gets me down, but like you said it must help right?  The ladies here are great and will answer pretty much any question!  (especailly minxy, i think shes doing BA honors in this subject!)

Anyways, take care and keep in contact with us all.

Sending you truck loads of    

Bendybird.x


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

yes hun keep positive ... hope your tx  works out ok ....  take care xx kitty x


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

thanks for the positive thoughts - am so new to this site, posted a reply and it wasn't shown - not sure if I sent a personal message! Sorry for appearing somewhat daft!!


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

your not daft at all ... have you tried the chat room yet hun lots of girls go on there ... we areall happy to help.. we are there for each other .. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

Sorry to hear of your chemo & hope that you're doing ok now.

I can appreciate how you feel as ttc (trying to conceive) is such an emotional rolller coaster...we've been ttc for just over 2 & half years...had 2 early mc's this year (before clomid)...I ovulate naturally & am on 50mg clomid to "boost"....released at least 2 eggs each cycle so far but unfortunately no pg. I'm now on my 6th & final month & we've started ball rolling for private IVF in January. I have implantation problems so little beans just don't stick properly.

It's not easy I know but try to stay positive & I'm sure it'll happen for you.

Have you considered any complementary therapies ? I've been having acupuncture for about 5mths now, alongside the clomid. It really helps to relax me, if nothing else !

Anyway, the ladies here are wonderful...lots of support & advice...although maybe we all are slightly crazy clomid chicks 

Wishing you lots of luck
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya and welcome
sorry to hear about your chemo and I hope you are ok now.
We've been ttc for nearly 6 years and this is my 9th month on clomid.  Hope to see you around, the girls here are fab! xxx


----------



## toniellen (Nov 6, 2005)

Just thought I'd chip in too, loads of luck coming your way lovey. Its my first cycle too. Oh and I totally understand the kittens, my puppy is 16months old now!!


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the  
Visiting here does help remind you that you are not the only one in this position. It is daunting trying somethnig new, but hey, you don't know until you try.

  
Best wishes to you all
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck Gismo..we're all here if you need to rant or ask about anything!! 



xxx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello again!
Thank you and   to you to. I understand it is a stressful time for us all and all you can do is stay  . I must admit I've often become concerned about the long term affects this may have on my hubby and our relationship. Anyone else feel they live their life dreaming of  . I often find it hard to focus on anything anymore - including work! 

Thanks again for your kind words - there are some great folk who use this site - glad I came along


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hiya Gizmo

Welcome to the board, and good luck with your forthcoming Clomid treatment. I wish you all the best.

TTC is very hard, and I can say from experience that it can put a lot of strain on a marriage. I think it's because all your positive expectations get shattered, and you are thrown into doubt about what the future holds. It's hard, but undergoing treatment is generally a very positive thing, and of course everyone here is incredibly supportive.

Lots of love

Jaffa xx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Jaffa

I think you've hit the nail on the head by what you said about not knowing what the future holds. I think that is was becomes hard as for so long you try not to become pregnant and then you make that decision and it doesn't work! Unfortunately with my track record medical wise I think I do find it hard to be positive. I know people on here have been through so much ( and still are) and it is easy to become absorbed in your own little bubble!

Thank you so much for all your positive thoughts. I hope all goes well for you  .
It is good to  
Lots of       going your way!
xx


----------

